# Error While installing glib-2.28.8



## drerzen (Oct 11, 2011)

While attempting to install glib-2.28.8 I am getting the the following:
My FreeBSD version is 


```
FreeBSD bsd_fs 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
[email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
...
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/gmodule'
Making all in gthread
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/gthread'
Making all in .
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/gthread'
  CC     gthread-impl.lo
  CCLD   libgthread-2.0.la
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/gthread'
Making all in tests
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/gthread/tests'
  CC     1bit-mutex.o
  CC     642026.o
  CC     1bit_emufutex-1bit-mutex.o
  CCLD   642026
  CCLD   1bit-mutex
  CCLD   1bit-emufutex
../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
gmake[3]: *** [642026] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
gmake[3]: *** [1bit-mutex] Error 1
../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
gmake[3]: *** [1bit-emufutex] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/gthread/tests'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/gthread'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
```
I have searched the web and these forums for any help and have not found anything that solves the issue.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 11, 2011)

A few ports yesterday, here,  failed to build, rebuilding devel/gmake solved it. Might solve that, might not... (or commenting out the Make Jobs Safe in the Makefile, or moving your make.conf temporarily out of /etc, unless the latter builds an unwanted /lang/ version...


----------



## drerzen (Oct 11, 2011)

No Luck changing gmake made no difference in the install


----------

